# Tripod



## Mick (Nov 4, 2014)

My useless carbon tripod has annoyed me for the last time. The first time I used it the leg fell off, then the feet fell off in a river then....well it continued. I have now decided to run it over with a truck so I need a new one. It is three years old so out of warranty. Its a 500f4 mk2, 1DX and wildlife so it needs to be sturdy, hard wearing and quality. I really do treat my gear hard, out in all weathers, the usual for wildlife dudes. I only really know a few manufacturers prior to this one and have had varied results but now its finally time to change and boy will I get some pleasure destroying what's left of this heap of ****! Most of the guys I know go with Gitzo but im not up to speed on their gear with so much choice and looking around there's a fair few other manufacturers from across the globe doing good stuff so any help is much appreciated as I don't want to make another mistake. Oh and im getting old so weight is getting to be an issue.


----------



## dcm (Nov 4, 2014)

Make/model of the tripod to be sacrificed? Helps for calibration and to make sure we don't recommend it again ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2014)

Really Right Stuff. The name says it all. I have two of them (one full size, one for travel), I don't think I'll ever need to buy another tripod.


----------



## slclick (Nov 5, 2014)

RRS is always on the top of my Wishlist however my Wishlist doesn't always jive with my checking account. 

Therefore, Feisol. 

http://www.feisol.net/feisol-tournament-tripod-ct3342-rapid-p-30.html


----------



## brad-man (Nov 5, 2014)

Gitzo is offering a $150 rebate until the end of the year. Two suggestions: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846213-REG/Gitzo_GT3542LS_GT3542XLS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846215-REG/Gitzo_GT4542LS_GT4542LS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html

Both will handle your kit. The 4 series is a little heavier, but will take more abuse.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 5, 2014)

Sirui tripods are strong cheap and reliable. What I like most about them is that the one I have is super compact as it folds in on itself which makes it great for travelling with. I work mine hard too and the monopod section (one of the three legs) is often subjected to heavy rain etc. Comes with a nice bag too.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Nov 5, 2014)

If bang for your buck is important, I have good experiences with Benro. 

I am one of the video guys, so I haven't tried the photo tripod head, but when I recently needed an extra tripod, I was pleasently surprised with the quality Benro offered for the price. 

They are more or less Manfrotto copies with a different colourscheme, but they have also improved on the design. For example on my version, one of the legs is padded with foam, so it's easier to carry around, which is the kind of little things I value. My Benro tripod carry close to recommend max. payload, but it still feels solid.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 5, 2014)

Feisol CT3372 or 3472 (three or four sections, respectively), no-center-column "systematic" equivalent. You can get the center columns as accessories, as well as video bowls, etc. The 3472 is 4.5 pounds with retractable steel long spikes (4.0 pounds without the spikes), and the largest section diameter is 1.5 inches, maximum height without column is 68" (taller than I am, I never use it fully extended). It's bulky, with a very broad spider, but it will handle just about anything - it is a burly piece of kit. I would suggest this one for the larger Big Whites, rather than the smaller (2.1 pounds, leg diameter 1.1", 59" tall) and much more portable CT3342 or 3442. I have both the 3472 and 3442, the 3472 is used for telephoto work, the 3442 is used for landscapes and for macros.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 5, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Feisol CT3372 or 3472 (three or four sections, respectively), no-center-column "systematic" equivalent. You can get the center columns as accessories, as well as video bowls, etc. The 3472 is 4.5 pounds with retractable steel long spikes (4.0 pounds without the spikes), and the largest section diameter is 1.5 inches, maximum height without column is 68" (taller than I am, I never use it fully extended). It's bulky, with a very broad spider, but it will handle just about anything - it is a burly piece of kit. I would suggest this one for the larger Big Whites, rather than the smaller (2.1 pounds, leg diameter 1.1", 59" tall) and much more portable CT3342 or 3442. I have both the 3472 and 3442, the 3472 is used for telephoto work, the 3442 is used for landscapes and for macros.



+1 on Feisol. I've had the CT3372 for over a year and am very happy with it. It's used with a 600 F4 MKII routinely. Good value for dollar, reliable, quality.


----------

